# St. George's Day



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

England, my England










post a gratuitous patriotic picture!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

But because of a technicality, probably EU regulations (not likely, but they tend to screw everything else up), St Georges day this year is officially May 2!!!

Happy St Georges day anyway, wish I was there, in an English pub supping English ale.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> But because of a technicality, probably EU regulations (not likely, but they tend to screw everything else up), St Georges day this year is officially May 2!!!
> 
> Happy St Georges day anyway, wish I was there, in an English pub supping English ale.


Can't blame the EU for this one, it's that other institution we all love to hate - the church.

No saints can be celebrated today because it's easter saturday, or summit.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's still St. George's day TODAY!!!

The C of E have stopped parades involving them this weekend, some, like my local ones, held parades last Sunday and some will be doing them next weekend. Some bish (York I think) is holding a happy clappy singalong on the 2nd


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Good Queen Bess-what a queen...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

As Big M is an English and patriotic I suppose I should add to this on her behalf 

Maybe she'll go double wristed tonight :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Today is St Georges day, regardless of anything else


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Excuse me for the bad pics and for hijacking the thread but what could pay better homage to this country than it's very own green and pleasant fields. Or yellow and pleasant ones for that matter.

Taken on my little bike ride this arvo...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Yellow and pleasant fields




























Today's timekeeping brought to me by:










Happy St. Georges/Easter/Passover Everyone.


----------



## shiva9493 (Feb 26, 2011)

Happy St Georges Day to all my fellow Brits!


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> But because of a technicality, probably EU regulations (not likely, but they tend to screw everything else up), St Georges day this year is officially May 2!!!
> 
> Happy St Georges day anyway, wish I was there, in an English pub supping English ale.





KrispyDK said:


> Can't blame the EU for this one, it's that other institution we all love to hate - the church.
> 
> No saints can be celebrated today because it's easter saturday, or summit.


Shhhhhh - need to keep this quiet lads. My Brother-in-Law (the 710's brother) lives in Dublin with his Irish wife, around the corner from her mother, father, and two brothers. He already has a daughter, but today, ST GEORGE'S DAY, she gave birth to his son. A prouder dad they couldn't be - his first son, born on St George's Day.

The lad's name is EVAN - don't think he could get George in. But then again there is always the birth certificate if Julie doesn't go along with him to register the birth.

Now I got to think of the 2011 classic watch for his 18th.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Congrats Uncle Sparky


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Dave O said:


> Congrats Uncle Sparky


Thank you Dave - no trouble whatsoever, took it all in my stride.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

I salute St George, Patron Saint of England............Today 23 April 2011............And bugger the EU!


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

St George's parade in Morley, nr Leeds

This was last Sunday...










More pics from the day here - flickr


----------

